# Free cockatiel to a good home



## Zayna

Need a home for our 2 year old female tiel..

Want her to go to a home where she can be bred from.

If you can help please let me know!

We are in Basildon.

Sarah


----------



## Freebird

Oh I hope you find a good home for her, please be very wary of people wanting to sell her on.

I'm not sure why you want the new owner to bred her though? There are way too many unwanted cockatiels already


----------



## Zayna

Basically she has been consistantly egg laying for the last year and its making her very stressed. Have tried all the usual tips to get her to stop, decreasing daylight hours, changing her cage around etc... she just keeps laying.

Have been advised by the petshop and a vet that the only way to stop her laying is to let her raise at least one clutch of chicks per year as this will stop the egg laying.

If she continues laying eggs all the time its going to do a lot of harm to her health.


----------



## Freebird

That is such a shame, would you not consider having 2 birds?


----------



## JOANNEJ1655

She is lovely.. I wish I could take her as I am only in Grays but I already have 2 cats and 4 budgies! My husband would kill me!! Good luck in finding her a home. 

Jo x


----------



## Zayna

We had a woman contact us and she said she could come and collect her yesterday... woman was really nice and we though 'we can do this'... but we couldnt! When we were discussing what time the woman could come Spongebob climbed off her eggs and came up to the bars of the cage cheeping at us... she has been silent for a week as she has been sitting on eggs so I'm sure it was her way of saying please dont get rid of me!

weve had her from a baby and love her so mcuh... just couldnt do it!
We may consider getting her a partner if the egg laying does not stop. Anything to keep our little Spongebird!


----------



## Guest

Zayna said:


> We had a woman contact us and she said she could come and collect her yesterday... woman was really nice and we though 'we can do this'... but we couldnt! When we were discussing what time the woman could come Spongebob climbed off her eggs and came up to the bars of the cage cheeping at us... she has been silent for a week as she has been sitting on eggs so I'm sure it was her way of saying please dont get rid of me!
> 
> weve had her from a baby and love her so mcuh... just couldnt do it!
> We may consider getting her a partner if the egg laying does not stop. Anything to keep our little Spongebird!


:thumbup: :wink:


----------



## mezzer

_I love happy endings... _


----------



## sallybrunskill

I am so glad you decided to keep her


----------



## JOANNEJ1655

Thats great news!!!


----------



## Zayna

She hasnt laid any more eggs yet and we have been having lots of cuddles and kisses. I am having a bit of a rough time at the moment with other things and I am so glad i decided to keep our little bird.. her little yellow face really cheers me up


----------



## Freebird

Bless I really hope this is a sign of things to come. It's funny how thing work out


----------



## Zayna

I spoke too soon! She has started laying again and is sitting on an egg at the moment. I know what will happen she will sit on the eggs til they turn rotten and i have to take them away then she will lay again! Hate it when shes on eggs cos she turns really agressive and isnt her usual little cuddly spongebob self at all 
going to have to persuade OH to let her raise one clutch of chicks somehow or this is never going to stop. even if we could 'loan' a cock bird from somewhere so that they could breed?? would that work?? would really rather not have two birds on a permanant basis as sponge is so tame and attached to us we dont want to spoil it!


----------



## Freebird

Wow sorry to hear she has started laying again. If you get another bird they would need to be introduced over a period of time, I.e. 2 cages together etc. Once they bond you really can't separate them either, it just wouldn't be fair on the birds. As spongebob is hand reared even if her eggs were fertile the chances of the babies surviving is also slim as hand reared birds dont make good parents.

I have 1 handreared female in my aviary that has bonded to a parent reared cock bird. I've had her over 2 years now living outside and she still enjoys a good petting when I'm in their so don't be worried she will loose her tameness.

Good luck in what ever you decide to do, I do hope you keep her though, even though she loves playing mum it sounds like she loves being with you, she may not be full of cuddles but it sounds like you are the best possible place for her.


----------



## Zayna

i think i will have to take her back to the vet and see if he can suggest anything to stop the laying. i think it would be cruel of me to allow spongebob to attempt to raise babies if she didnt know what she was doing as i wouldnt have a clue how to raise them myself?? couldnt bear to watch the little birds die!


----------



## Paws&Claws

Is there not something u could make look like an egg? That she could sit on? then she wouldnt lay any because she'd already have something to look after?  worth a try? x


----------



## Zayna

pet shop have suggested i hard boil some of her eggs so that i can leave them in the cage without them going rotten. I will try that.


----------



## CocoLover

I have a two year old male normal grey cockatiel.. But the sad thing is... I'm here at Virginia, USA.. I really want Coco (My cockatiel) to mate... Well my bird is healthy, and I can't say if it's tamed or not... Because he does bite, but follows me and flies to my shoulder. I've been keeping him since he was 7 months old. If you need more information (Even though we can't meet) e-mail to [email protected].. Thank you


----------



## CoCkaTieLoVeR

Hi, Zayna -

Just wondering if you still have your female cockatiel or have you already found a home for her? I've been trying to find a female to keep my male grey cockatiel company. If you still have her, PLEASE let me know and if you have a picture, could you please post or send to [email protected]? I live in Liverpool, not sure how far that is from where you live. Hope to hear from you soon!

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## Zayna

CoCkaTieLoVeR said:


> Hi, Zayna -
> 
> Just wondering if you still have your female cockatiel or have you already found a home for her? I've been trying to find a female to keep my male grey cockatiel company. If you still have her, PLEASE let me know and if you have a picture, could you please post or send to [email protected]? I live in Liverpool, not sure how far that is from where you live. Hope to hear from you soon!
> 
> Thanks,
> Linda


Hi

Sorry but we rehomed Spongebob over a year ago now. She is very happy in her new home but thanks for your interest xx


----------



## tai123

hi there do you still have her if so i would love her.
she will be will loved and were aouts are you i live in sheffield s5


----------



## pam25

hi have u still got this bird


----------



## thedogsmother

According to post number 20 Zayna has already rehomed her cockatiel


----------



## mayss81

Zayna said:


> Need a home for our 2 year old female tiel..
> 
> Want her to go to a home where she can be bred from.
> 
> If you can help please let me know!
> 
> We are in Basildon.
> 
> Sarah


Hi hun do u still have the cockatiel? Ive just built a nice big avery in my garden and wld love her to be part of it. I am looking to get a male nxt week. Also in basildon xx please


----------



## Mese

This thread is almost 2 years old and the OP has already stated she found a new home for the bird


----------



## curtisn34

Zayna said:


> Need a home for our 2 year old female tiel..
> 
> Want her to go to a home where she can be bred from.
> 
> If you can help please let me know!
> 
> We are in Basildon.
> 
> Sarah


Hi Sarah

I would like to offer you cockatiel a good home were she wll be look after a wold make a good companion for jellyBean


----------



## mrs phas

curtisn34 said:


> Hi Sarah
> 
> I would like to offer you cockatiel a good home were she wll be look after a wold make a good companion for jellyBean


This thread is 10 years old
I would think the bird is extremely old, if still with us by now


----------



## kittih

curtisn34 said:


> Hi Sarah
> 
> I would like to offer you cockatiel a good home were she wll be look after a wold make a good companion for jellyBean


The original post is 9 years old. The OP rehomed her bird 8 years ago.

Mods can this thread be closed please?


----------

